# Forum Home Renovation Kitchens  Countertop transformation

## Uncle Bob

Thought I'd post up our experience with the Rustoleum Countertop Transformation kit RustOleum.com. 
First off, we're pretty happy with the result. We made a couple of mistakes that impacted the final result but was not the fault of the product. Scroll down to skip to the pics as wall of text forthcoming  :Smilie:   
This product is a very good option for the cash strapped folks that have time and don't mind a fair bit of elbow grease.
It cost us $270 for the kit and something like $50 or the extra required bits, drop sheets, masking tape etc. The White Knight Laminate and tile cleaner works wonders too. All from cunnings. 
Hints for anyone contemplating going down this track: The box says it does 52 M2 I'd say it does around 55.Try to remove candle wax and type stuff, it seems to affect the final finish.Be prepared for a big mess with chips and dust everywhere. Take out and put aside stuff you need from the cupboards for the next couple of days.Make sure you fill cracks, dents, bench modifications etc to a high standard. (I failed to observe this  :Shock: )Be careful to not get thick spots in the chip adhesive. It sands back to a black spot with no chips. Keep a close eye out when rolling the glue out.Don't attempt to sand the surface as smooth as the sample. You'll sand though the chips before this happens  :Yikes2: Ensure good coverage on 90 degree edges as it sands off very easily.Over sanded parts can be "doctored" by blending with with fast drying paints or texter/felt tip pen (doing spots/flecks).The black adhesive can be rubbed off with a damp rag.Watch for runs in the finish protective coat in verticals runs.Expect dead arms and backs (maybe not a problem for the younger audience  :Biggrin:

----------


## Eden

looks more like the after photo  using onyx 258284 
it does upto 5 m2 or 8 l/m @600 with square edges  
put down anything , shape it  , prep it ,coat it  . 
presto , done  
a great product if you read the destructions 
eden  
( you can benchtop the dog if it stands still long enough )

----------


## Master Splinter

But laminex sheet is only $60-80ish per square meter anyway...

----------


## Black Cat

It looks great though! Well done!

----------


## Uncle Bob

> But laminex sheet is only $60-80ish per square meter anyway...

  I'm not sure if that would be easier to install. Might take special gear too?

----------


## Uncle Bob

> ( you can benchtop the dog if it stands still long enough )

  Lol. 
 What happen to the rest of your post. You had some good ideas there.

----------


## Uncle Bob

> It looks great though! Well done!

  Thanks Black Cat. Overall we're pretty happy with the result.

----------


## Master Splinter

> I'm not sure if that would be easier to install. Might take special gear too?

  You can get away with a $10 laminate scriber, a file and some sticks and glue..... http://www.magnetmart.com.au/media/m...e_benchtop.pdf

----------


## Ozziespur

Wow, that looks great.  Our benchtops are the same as your original one (ours is a blue colour, yours looked grey ?)
Anyway, would a wekend be enough time to complete the job from start to finish ?
Not sure what else to ask, you seem to have covered most things.
Thanks for the heads up.

----------


## Uncle Bob

> Wow, that looks great.  Our benchtops are the same as your original one (ours is a blue colour, yours looked grey ?)
> Anyway, would a wekend be enough time to complete the job from start to finish ?
> Not sure what else to ask, you seem to have covered most things.
> Thanks for the heads up.

  Ours was blue, though very worn.
We started on a Friday night and finished on the Sunday, as it needs time to dry between coatings. So yes.
If you have any more questions. fire away  :Wink:

----------


## Ozziespur

I do have another question.  How did you apply the ground chips to the side of the benchtop ?  I can imagine that it wasn't easy & it would've involved making a hug mess on the floor ?

----------


## Uncle Bob

> I do have another question.  How did you apply the ground chips to the side of the benchtop ?  I can imagine that it wasn't easy & it would've involved making a hug mess on the floor ?

  You use the spreader applicator and yep, it makes a mess, though it's just plastic chips and cleans up easy with a vac.

----------


## Pitto

interesting  POP Concrete | Concrete Design, Concrete Furniture, Street Furniture

----------


## shauck

Love the bench seat of concrete and timber. Love to see mixed materials. Steel and timber do it for me too.

----------

